# Galaxy S proclaim?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, a friend of mine just got a galaxy s proclaim. Its basically the Straight Talk version of the galaxy s. It looks like a fascinate and runs on cdma, so which, if any roms would work on it? Anyone know this?
I checked around but didnt see any info.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Hey guys, a friend of mine just got a galaxy s proclaim. Its basically the Straight Talk version of the galaxy s. It looks like a fascinate and runs on cdma, so which, if any roms would work on it? Anyone know this?
> I checked around but didnt see any info.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1761891 heres a bit of info for your device, hope it helps some.


----------

